# [SOLVED] Can connect to router but not internet



## cckcckcc

Hello,

Recently I moved to a house with some friends near my college and have had to install a wireless networking card to obtain the internet. In the past I used just used a wired connection but thats not really an option here and I am not very familiar with networking in general. 

The problem is that after I installed the wireless networking adapter I was able to connect to the router, but unable to connect to internet through it. There are several aspects to the problem that I will try to describe in a logical manner.


Network Adapter:
Linksys Wireless-G 2.4GHz 802.11g

Initially:
The problem would be resolved if i uninstalled the hardware and software and manually removed and reinstalled the network adapter. If I turned my computer off however, the connection would not work when rebooted.

Currently:
Due to a power failure my computer shut off and now when i try to install/reinstall the card the internet will no longer connect. There are 3 other guys with laptops that are able to connect to the internet fine via wireless connection.

What I have Tried:
I have browsed several other forums and examined a variety of offered solutions.

1. I tried to manually set the ip adress, subnet, gateway, ect which did not yield any internet, however the connection was still there. I am not sure if I actually used the correct values however and just used number i retrieived from the browser page.

2. I started services.msc and made sure any internet services were started and automatic. I didn't end up changing any settings.

3. I tried a different PCI card in my computer none produced different results.

4. I have tried the linksys phone support. They just gave me the run-around.


Let me know any other information that may be helpful in diagnosing my problem such as an ipconfig /all. 

Thanks


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

*Re: Can connect to router but not internet*

Are you running XP with SP2? This makes it a lot easier to set it up, that's why I ask.


----------



## cckcckcc

*Re: Can connect to router but not internet*

Yes I am running XP SP2. I have tried the wireless net zero utility that windows provides as well, but it doesn't work either. Another bit of possibly useful information associated with the windows utility is that when I try to repair connection it hangs on the ip validation part of the repair process and lists the problem as an inability to get an ip adress. Im not sure the exact description is supplies, but I can post it if someone would think it helpful

Thanks


----------



## 919263

*Re: Can connect to router but not internet*



cckcckcc said:


> Yes I am running XP SP2. I have tried the wireless net zero utility that windows provides as well, but it doesn't work either. Another bit of possibly useful information associated with the windows utility is that when I try to repair connection it hangs on the ip validation part of the repair process and lists the problem as an inability to get an ip adress. Im not sure the exact description is supplies, but I can post it if someone would think it helpful
> 
> Thanks


A few things come to mind....
You say that you can get to the router.... what do you mean by that??? Can you ping the router IP address???

Can you plug that IP address in a browser and get to the configuration page??

If yes, can you actually change the configurations??? Every router has a setup and a status page, check what the DNS address is on there and also check if MAC filtering is enabled, this could be stopping you from accessing the network.... while you could still access the router...

If DHCP is enabled, check how many DHCP addresses are allowed....

If you can assign a static IP address, try that within the IP address range that is configured on the router and enter the DNS IP addresses that you see on the status page of the router....

If possible, try to plug your machine directly into the modem bypassing the router to see if you can get to the internet, make sure that you configure the IP settings to Auto before you do that...

99% of the issue are physical...:smooch: both in relationships and in Networking....:smooch: try to change the adapter... it could be faulty... and see if that helps....


Let us know if anything helped... also do an ipconfig/all and post the readout here so that we could see.....

919263


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Can connect to router but not internet*

Please supply the following info, *exact models* of the equipment please.

The name of your ISP and country of residence.
Make/model of the broadband modem. If dial-up, please specify.
Make/model of the router (if any).
Connection type, wired, wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (WEP, WPA, WPA2, etc.)
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.
Make/model of your computer (motherboard if home-built).
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home SP2.

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages.


----------



## cckcckcc

*Re: Can connect to router but not internet*

Well first off I should inform that I swtiched to a usb wireless network adapter and returned the chip adapter, but the same problem exists.

First let me respond to 919263. I cannot ping the router anymore though at one point im 95% sure I could and still wasn't receiving internet. I have no encryption. I cannot get to the configuration page. I have tried manually assigning the adresses to the connection. It connected without error in that manner, but still no internet. I would have a very difficult time checking any settings on the configuration page because, for some reason, it is in a language other than english. My room is quite a distance from the router for a cable, but so thats my last alternative. I have also bought a usb hub and returned the adapter. The USB hub is confirmed to work on one of my roommates laptops but not on my comp.


And for johnwill here is the info you requested:

Adapter Model No. - linksys WUSB45G

Router Model No. - linksys WTR54GS v.5

Modem Model No. - digital broadband (Not sure if that is really brand name) DCM425

Make/Model Computer - Cyberpower (Not sure exact model. Can you tell me how to check motherboard model)

Windows Version - Windows XP Home Edition SP2

ISP - mediacom 

Country - U.S.A.

Connection - wireless

Error Messages:
1 - Wireless Network Connection 17 Status: Limited or No Connectivity. You might not be able to access the internet or some network resources. This problem occurred because the network did not assign a network address to the computer.
2 - Linksys wireless Configuration: Connected to the access point but could not connect to internet.


ipconfig /all:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Derek Pope>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : user-36aca8db6a
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 17:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys Wireless-G USB Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-F8-AB-3D-4B
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.47.1
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :


Symptoms:

Originally I bought a network adapter and installed it into a PCI slot in my computer. Initially I could not connect to the internet after installation. I then uninstalled everything and reinstalled everything. The internet worked fine until my computer was shut off. Then I would try to connect and receive the above error messages with the two connection utilities. I would then uninstall and reinstall everything and the internet would work fine again until one day our power went out. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling again, however this time the internet would not work no matter how many times i tried to uninstall/reinstall. I then returned the adapter and bought a usb hub of the above model. Upon installation the same errors occured with the USB hub. My signal strength is excellent, but I cannot get internet. I have tried many options to fix the problem, but none were successful. If you would like to know what all i tried I can elaborate. 

Any help or suggestions are greatly appreciated because I am at my wits end.

Thanks


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Can connect to router but not internet*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## cckcckcc

*Re: Can connect to router but not internet*

It worked! Thanks a million you really saved my life.


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Can connect to router but not internet*

Glad we could help. :smile:


----------



## pokie34

*Re: Can connect to router but not internet*

This fixed my problem too. I am elated. However, could you explain the reasoning behind this fix? I don't want to drag this fix on but it would be cool to have some sort of explanation as to why this fixes the problem.

My issue was:
I hadn't connected my laptop with the ethernet cable until tonight since I had been using the wireless. After connecting the ethernet I could ping the router but no internet. Interestingly, the wireless IP is 192.168.1.3 but the IP for the ethernet was 192.168.0.1 (and no default gateway).
That should not happen since the ip addresses are not even in that range.
But after running the fix that you provided, magically, the IP address changed to what it should be: 192.168.1.4 and now i have internet.



johnwill said:


> *TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*
> 
> *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.
> 
> Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*
> 
> Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*
> 
> Reboot the machine.


----------



## johnwill

The stack repair returns all the TCP/IP stack and WINSOCK to factory installation defaults. Many 3rd party applications add extensions to the stack, and if they install or uninstall incorrectly, they leave the driver chain corrupted. This just fixes those links.


----------



## stephsm

Hi,
I believe I have the same problem with my wireless router due to some 3rd party application.
However, I have windows Vista Home Premium Service Pack 1. I have tried the winsock reset and ip reset commands that you recommended but they did not work because I guess that the commands may need to be different for Windows Vista systems.
If there are alternative Vista comand lines I would really appreciate if you could let me know what they are.
Thanks.


----------



## johnwill

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.*

Start, All Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## pat6409

*Re: Can connect to router but not internet*

This did not work for me i have a "lenovo" laptop.
Also my router is conected to my gateway comp. and the internet for that works fine.
Anyone who comes to my house cannot connect to the internet.



johnwill said:


> *TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*
> 
> *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.
> 
> Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*
> 
> Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*
> 
> Reboot the machine.


----------



## pdfinancial

*Re: Can connect to router but not internet*



johnwill said:


> *TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*
> 
> *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.
> 
> Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*
> 
> Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*
> 
> Reboot the machine.


legendary stuff!!! solved a problem we've had for 2 years.
i registered just to say thanks.


----------



## agosset

Thanks!!! this works for Windows 7 also!!!!


----------



## johnwill

Actually, for Windows 7, there is a slightly different stack repair.


*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or Windows 7.*

Start, All Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------

